
Which GPU(s) to Get for Deep Learning - etiam
http://timdettmers.com/2014/08/14/which-gpu-for-deep-learning/
======
etiam
This has been discussed before, but I think the recent updates are of interest
to enough people that submitting again is justified.

~~~
webmaven
Yeah, the June 25th update is pretty extensive. Thanks for submitting this.

